# Stab's for 3D bow..



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

Well my this day set is actually my hunting bow, Reign 6 with 28"+12" stab's, did do everything that expensive way and buy cheap one's for first.
Now asking a bit wise for next set, thinking 30" + 12" but brands and models. 28" front will maybe do with 1-2" quick attachment.
Gonna have few options:

- MYBO CERTO X2
- DOINKER ELITE SUPREME
- BEE STINGER COMPETITOR
- WIN & WIN STABILIZER HMC22
- WIN & WIN WIAWIS S21


These are about same price range so that's why there's those models what to choose.

Any advice ?
Bow where they come is Mathews Halon X Comp.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I would get a good set to start with. They do not need to be the most expensive models. I have cut off long bars to make them shorter with no issues. 

I have been using B-Stinger for years but some less expensive brands will work just as well.

A stiffer bar is better but if you do not use a lot of stabilizer weight then you may not benefit from the stiffest bar.

I have bought a lot of stuff from the AT classifieds section. If I were shopping that is where I would look.


----------



## 290Guy (Mar 26, 2018)

I vote for the Bee Stinger....30" with 3oz and 12" with 13oz on the side is what i run....again weight is personal preference. 28" on the front maybe better, but I already had a 30" bar. Be sure to spend the extra money on the mounts with a quick disconnect....such a time saver.


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

Kstigall said:


> I would get a good set to start with. They do not need to be the most expensive models.


Yes I know.. I have Cartel MaxionTX's now and specially that long rod was huge dissapointment.
I did have to glue both end's with epoxy 'cause they just broke off before they were in. (picture under there)

And that weight is to be screwd to short bolt what is assembled endo of stab.
I would like to ad test weight's so end of stab needs to be nut so I can test weight's with slug's and then buy what I need.


----------



## stringgun (Feb 6, 2012)

*My bow with Wickstick stabs*

Just bought a set of Wicksick stabs, 15 front, 10 side. Nice stabs reasonably priced. Just don't like long stabs, but thats just me. Added more weight because of short length.


----------



## Audiblebus (Jul 5, 2017)

I have the Bee Stinger Competitors in 30" and 12" and they work great, I really don't see any need to buy any of the ultra expensive ones, at my level of shooting anyway!


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

Audiblebus said:


> I have the Bee Stinger Competitors in 30" and 12" and they work great, I really don't see any need to buy any of the ultra expensive ones, at my level of shooting anyway!


At my level of shooting I need to get help anywhere I can :wink:

But seriously, I've been looking Shrewd Onyx Premier's and they're not that more expensive than B-Stingers.
Full set with V-bar and quick connection is about 400€ here and price differece to B-Stingers is about 30% more expensive.
Don't know if it's any reason to buy those Shrewd's but hmm.. I already bought one cheap set and it was mostly garbage..
As they say - if U'r poor U can't afford to buy cheap.


----------



## the.pabst (Nov 6, 2014)

Shrewd Onxy are awesome!!
You can load a ton of weight on it without any problems.
Can't go wrong with shrewd!!


----------



## Shooters Edge (Feb 6, 2005)

If you are just winging it a great starting point is a Beestinger 30" out front and a 12" side. Their weight system is great and easy to use. Weight ratio for most shooters is 1 ounce out front for every 2 ounces out back to 1 ounce out front to 4 ounces out back. That's roughly an average weight ratio I have seen. Start low and add small amounts of weight every week or two. Everybody is so different. Then you have 130 pound Stephan Hanson who runs 24 ounces out front. Good luck with that. LOL


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

Well, my order will be....

Shrewd Onyx Premier 
- Front 30" +shrewd disconnect straight.
- Back 12" 
- AAE Gripper single for back bar.

Weight's I will get when I find right amount.
Will start with big washer's as I use in my hunting bow. Cheap and work's well


----------



## Laars (Apr 26, 2015)

I would look at spider archery. I've replaced my Doinkers, and bee stingers with Spider stabilizers since our shop started carrying them. They are stiff, less vibration, and look nicer too.
http://spiderarchery.com/





I don't have a photo of my Hoyt Pro Force with the Spider Pro X gloss stabilizers but here is the link. http://www.spiderarchery.com/pro-x/


----------



## the.pabst (Nov 6, 2014)

Yeah.... shrewd rules !
The have superior weight in stainless steel in 1, 2, 3 and 4 ounces.
These weights a pretty cheap in comparison to their competitors.


----------



## Jrwoodmathews (Nov 22, 2016)

I run a 33" front bar with a 15" side bar on my Halon X Comp


----------



## Jrwoodmathews (Nov 22, 2016)

Bee Stinger Premier Plus


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

Jrwoodmathews said:


> I run a 33" front bar with a 15" side bar on my Halon X Comp


I was thinking 30”+12”
Or even 28”+12”

Not shure yet..j


----------



## the.pabst (Nov 6, 2014)

Isn't a big differnce.


----------

